# Boat Life Photos



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 19, 2015)

So I lived in Sausalitio on and off for a couple of years at anchor on a sailboat and got to go sailing numerous times, as well as use my boss's 13 ft. sailing dinghy to practice. A German photographer approached me on the dock one day and asked to follow me around while I went about my business. These are some of the pictures she sent me. I have permission to share them but I forgot her name. Hope to inspire others to boat punk and maybe start some conversations. I'm saving for a new boat now, looking for like-minded people to talk with and perhaps travel with in the future. Boats is punx.


----------



## Tude (Aug 19, 2015)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dmac (Aug 19, 2015)

Wonderful pics! thanks for posting. What type of boat is it? also got any pics of what it is like on the boat?:hotogenic::


----------



## Art101 (Aug 19, 2015)

Very cool.One of my goals is to do a live aboard.Just kinda fits a lot of my outlooks


----------



## creature (Aug 19, 2015)

i bet you know Damian!!!

just emailed him a few days ago!

i'm up in north dakota, saving for a boat.. have a bit, now, hopefully a bit more in a week or 2..

def down to talk to folks about going in on a bigger vessel, if they're looking for a serious live aboard community!

hit me up!

nice photos, & peace,


john


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 19, 2015)

i was going to say, isn't that damian in the second third pic?

thanks for sharing them with us, i'm going to add this to the best of section.


----------



## Mankini (Aug 19, 2015)

Ohhhhhhh Homesick. Tiburon; Sausalito; gettin all sentimental. I was there; living on the eucalyptus hilltop right next to Fort Barrie (I think: the one right before Saus.)


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 19, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> Wonderful pics! thanks for posting. What type of boat is it? also got any pics of what it is like on the boat?:hotogenic::


I gave more pictures of the inside of this boat and another boat as well. The blue one pictured is a 27 ft. racer/cruiser, I think the brand was an R2, an obscure boat from the 80s. It is narrower than a cruiser and fast, but I lived on it with my partner and our dog. At 6'2" the roof was a bit low for him but at 5'6" I was comfortable standing up. I'll post more pics tomorow, I'll make a thread about cooking, sleeping, etc. at anchor.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 19, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> i was going to say, isn't that damian in the second third pic?
> 
> thanks for sharing them with us, i'm going to add this to the best of section.



Yes, Dameon is my ex. He's a great guy. He's the banjo player in all the pics, his boat. Thank you for featuring my post.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 19, 2015)

creature said:


> i bet you know Damian!!!
> 
> just emailed him a few days ago!
> 
> ...



Yup, I love Dameon, we were together for a long time. It's his boat on the pics. 

Let's be freinds!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 20, 2015)

what model/size are you looking at buying next?


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 20, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> what model/size are you looking at buying next?


Not sure, depends. If my prospective boat partner works out I'm thinking 32 to 34 feet 70s Catalina or similar unless I find a good deal on a newer boat. Love that thick old fiberglass. I could work with a steel hull, no wood for me. If it were just me I'd start at 26 to 28 feet. I'm just looking for a complete boat with sails, radio, etc. Cheaper than getting a stripped down boat and then buying parts and safety stuff


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 20, 2015)

yea, I hear ya. I'm looking to get a 30 ft (or around that range) fiberglass hulled boat in the next 2 years and I've heard that the older hulls were made thicker when they first started manufacturing fiberglass boats in bulk way back when. I don't really care about the age of the boat as long as its structurally sound and like you said - I want one with all the safety equipment, radio, etc. and definitely a GOOD running engine


----------



## Durp (Aug 20, 2015)

No matter what boat you get it will need a full tear down and re rig if you want to go into big blue, my boat is good for inland and protected waters but the ocean is fucking scarry. Yea the old boats are thicker, stronger and have more displacement, all favorable qualities.


----------



## creature (Aug 20, 2015)

i *thought* that was his boat!!

he spoke lovingly of you..

the next few days are going to be critical regarding my next steps..
i've been paid about 1/2 my wages, with the rest supposedly coming around the 23rd.. that could be delayed by a week or so, depending on the contractor & how slowly he scratches his ass, but it seems he actually pays..

another issue is how much work there actually is & how much drama will continue to be played out on this crazy farm..
i'm at my zero level for any more insanity, and after beibg paid, i'm out at the first hint of it.

i suspect a mid-september or earlier departure, but if the money starts to flow regularly, i may stay till it stops..
when i hit the coast i'm looking for a boat & i'll need as much as possible.

if yer in touch with dameon, have him email me or call..

& yah.. we're friends!!

: )


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 20, 2015)

creature said:


> i *thought* that was his boat!!
> 
> he spoke lovingly of you..
> 
> ...



He didn't speak lovingly to me just now, lol. I didn't think about how much he's on here when got on.

I'll tell him to contact you, we don't talk much but I have his number.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 20, 2015)

Kittymeowmix said:


> I gave more pictures of the inside of this boat and another boat as well. The blue one pictured is a 27 ft. racer/cruiser, I think the brand was an R2, an obscure boat from the 80s. It is narrower than a cruiser and fast, but I lived on it with my partner and our dog. At 6'2" the roof was a bit low for him but at 5'6" I was comfortable standing up. I'll post more pics tomorow, I'll make a thread about cooking, sleeping, etc. at anchor.


Correction the boat is an S2 not an R2.


----------



## Kittymeowmix (Aug 20, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> No matter what boat you get it will need a full tear down and re rig if you want to go into big blue, my boat is good for inland and protected waters but the ocean is fucking scarry. Yea the old boats are thicker, stronger and have more displacement, all favorable qualities.


You are correct. This is why I need a partner and some time to save money. I was noticing there are a lot of nice boats for cheap in the great lakes, you just have to pay a lot to go down the St. Lawrence sea way or trailer it to a coast.


----------



## Karol Triskel (Oct 4, 2015)

Hi Kittymeowmix ! I just found some sailboat data about Catalina 34 - first bulid in 1985 .
http://sailboatdata.com/viewrecord.asp?class_id=1788
Maybe Your


----------



## Di Cruz31 (Oct 4, 2015)

*This is so great! Hopefully I can get on the road soon, and meet people like this and just have a great time *


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Mar 15, 2016)

iamwhatiam said:


> I've heard that the older hulls were made thicker when they first started manufacturing fiberglass boats in bulk way back when.



Be careful, thicker doesnt mean stronger. I know that for a few years, a bunch of companies made their hulls pretty thick, but they kept blistering and cracking because of a shitty resin/glass ratio, so keep an eye out for that. The more glass the better!!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Mar 15, 2016)

Kittymeowmix said:


> Not sure, depends. If my prospective boat partner works out I'm thinking 32 to 34 feet 70s Catalina or similar unless I find a good deal on a newer boat. Love that thick old fiberglass. I could work with a steel hull, no wood for me. If it were just me I'd start at 26 to 28 feet. I'm just looking for a complete boat with sails, radio, etc. Cheaper than getting a stripped down boat and then buying parts and safety stuff



If all goes according to plan, i should sail the asian pacific islands in a few years (4-5?) I wanna single-handle it, because I'm more of a lone wolf, so having someone in a 170 sq.ft. boat at all time just won't work out, but if you have an ocean-capable boat by then, we could sail side-by-side!  

Yknow... just to make sure that if plans end up splitting up, it'll still be possible!!


----------



## Durp (Feb 4, 2017)

This period of blisters started during the 1970's oil crisis. It is because the quality of the resin took a nose dive at this point. There are several reasons why blisters show up, and they all combine poor workmanship with poor materials. That being said, if you get any boat that is old, if it doesn't have any sign of blistering, de-lamination, or cracking, it most likely will not develop these issues. If the hull is in good shape still with 40+ years of being in the water, chances are you will be fine. After having owned several sailboats at this point I prefer early 60's or late 50's boats because the resin was the best quality, they built to wood based dimensions back then so the boats are way over built (favorable characteristic in my eyes), and the hulls were uncored, as well as the decks. Yes this makes for a heavier boat, but you will be saved a lot of headache as most old boats have some level of deck intrusion and will need at least some level of deck repair if they have a core. My favorite point though is that they did not use insert pans for the interior yet, so you can lay out your boat however you want between the bulk heads and not jeopardize the rigidity of the vessel. Since GRP boats back in the early days were utilitarian optimized, near all of them are stout ocean going cruisers as opposed to day sailors like a clipper marine or bay-liner vessel. My old 1960 Rawson PH 30 weighs in at 7 tons unloaded, and is solid as a brick house. Worlds apart from the 71 Columbia 26, which was super easy to man handle, and could be sculled with the rudder in a calm. The big heavy boats take more precise judgement and actions or shit can go south a lot faster.


----------

